# old TIVO to new TIVO brain transfers



## tallbob (Jun 6, 2006)

Hi, 

I'm buying a new Tivo, but dreading transferring the "brains" (wishlists, season passes, preferences, etc) to my new machine by hand. It seens to me that it ought to be possible for a new Tivo to be plugged into a home network and as part of the setup look around for another Tivo and ask if you wanted to copy its settings to the new machine. 

it would be nice (but not essential) if it could transfer all the recorded shows to the new Tivo as well. 

Thanks for listening...


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

Yeah, I've been asking for this for years.


----------



## NewYorkLaw (Dec 9, 2005)

It would also be nice if the units could communicate so that no two machines are ever recording the same show or suggestion simultaneously!

Pete


----------

